# Question about feeding Phidippus regius



## maxsmum (Mar 4, 2018)

Hi, Sorry to be a bother but I am about to purchase my first ever spider it is a Phidippus regius sling, It has taking a couple of years to finally convince my family to allow me to get one so I am delighted however they said they wont allow crickets or flies in the house as they dont want any accidentally getting out and around the place. I know I can feed the spider mealworms when its fully grown but until then I am not sure what I can feed it. I was thinking maybe dwarf woodlice or springtails but I dont know if the spider can eat these safely. Any advice would be greatly appreciated, Thank you.


----------



## The wolf (Mar 4, 2018)

maxsmum said:


> Hi, Sorry to be a bother but I am about to purchase my first ever spider it is a Phidippus regius sling, It has taking a couple of years to finally convince my family to allow me to get one so I am delighted however they said they wont allow crickets or flies in the house as they dont want any accidentally getting out and around the place. I know I can feed the spider mealworms when its fully grown but until then I am not sure what I can feed it. I was thinking maybe dwarf woodlice or springtails but I dont know if the spider can eat these safely. Any advice would be greatly appreciated, Thank you.


I feed my smallest spiders mealworms just get a big tub in advance,let them breed and dig out the babies

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Rob1985 (Mar 4, 2018)

When had a P. regius female I fed it small crickets. They are much more determined to hunt than any of my T's which mostly wait for food. I really miss having one of those, they just don't live very long, which is a bummer!

Reactions: Like 1 | Agree 2 | Sad 1


----------



## maxsmum (Mar 4, 2018)

The wolf said:


> I feed my smallest spiders mealworms just get a big tub in advance,let them breed and dig out the babies


 Is it safe to feed mealworms to slings?


----------



## Ungoliant (Mar 4, 2018)

maxsmum said:


> Is it safe to feed mealworms to slings?


Try a small mealworm (and crush the head) or a slice of a larger mealworm.

I don't know if jumpers will take pre-killed, but it can't hurt to try.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## maxsmum (Mar 4, 2018)

Ungoliant said:


> Try a small mealworm (and crush the head) or a slice of a larger mealworm.
> 
> I don't know if jumpers will take pre-killed, but it can't hurt to try.


Thank you so much I didnt even think about that.


----------



## Draketeeth (Mar 4, 2018)

Ungoliant said:


> I don't know if jumpers will take pre-killed, but it can't hurt to try.


I've not had much success with pre-killed, but it's worth a try. Jumpers are so sight based, if it doesn't move enough, they're not likely to go for it.

OP, you might not be allowed to _buy_ fruit flies and crickets, but wouldn't it just be a shame if some fruit started to turn on the counter and you happened to get some fruit flies from that?

Reactions: Like 1 | Funny 1


----------



## basin79 (Mar 7, 2018)

Wax worms are quite handy. 

Of course should you "accidently" forget about them they'll turn into moths.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## The wolf (Mar 7, 2018)

basin79 said:


> Wax worms are quite handy.
> 
> Of course should you "accidently" forget about them they'll turn into moths.


My e.atricas favourite food is adult waxworms the webbers love the fluttering as its closer to there natural prey and is more easily noticed

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## The wolf (Mar 7, 2018)

maxsmum said:


> Is it safe to feed mealworms to slings?


Ive never had any problems

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## maxsmum (Mar 7, 2018)

Thank you so much for your help i have decided to feed it mealsworms with their heads crushed. The seller is keeping it for me until it becomes a juvenile so I dont have to worry about the horrible fruit flies lol


----------



## meowmeowkazoo (Mar 7, 2018)

As far a I know (in my experience), jumpers won't readily take prekilled prey like tarantulas will. The slings must be fed flightless fruit flies, and then as juvies/adults they will eat crickets, mealworms, waxworms, and rarely will take roaches. They can eat a prey item as big as they are, but most prefer prey that is slightly smaller.

Reactions: Agree 2 | Informative 1


----------



## hibiscusmile (Mar 11, 2018)

How long do they live? I really want some of them.


----------



## The wolf (Mar 11, 2018)

hibiscusmile said:


> How long do they live? I really want some of them.


They aren't seasonal but they don't live too long so only about 2 years which they more than make up for in personality


----------



## Mini8leggedfreak (Mar 23, 2018)

I can feed my jumper from tongs If I happen to kill the cricket first. 
I just move the tongs around and it will jump at it. 

Spiders don’t seem to bother springtails


----------



## The wolf (Mar 23, 2018)

Mini8leggedfreak said:


> I can feed my jumper from tongs If I happen to kill the cricket first.
> I just move the tongs around and it will jump at it.
> 
> Spiders don’t seem to bother springtails


I have heard mixed reports and to be honest it would be better not to as they are quite intelligent and seem to know when something's up


----------



## Mini8leggedfreak (Mar 23, 2018)

Not sure what you mean? 
I understand the tongs thing with tarantulas that are lightning quick and can run anywhere in a second. 

Mine hasent refused the cricket when I do it with tongs, I’ve done it like 3 times bc I accidentally killed the cricket.


----------



## Little Grey Spider (Mar 23, 2018)

One Phid you won't need a bunch of crickets running around. Having raised many, including dozens of sacs, I agree. Flightless fruit flies for freshly emerged slings then small crickets. I also disagree with the tongs thing. I've tong fed my Phids plenty of times. Nothing wrong with it, but they seem to do better with the hunt. I also never pre kill their prey.

Reactions: Informative 1


----------



## Moroes (Oct 3, 2021)

maxsmum said:


> Thank you so much I didnt even think about that.


I'm 3.5 years late. I wonder if pre killed mealworms in a vibrating feeding bowl, like the ones used for beardies could work. I have a few WC jumping spiders from the side of my house that I'm trying to feed pre killed mealworms. No luck so far.


----------

